# Carlisle Tires



## Just BeClaus (Oct 2, 2005)

I have a o4 5th that came with carlisle tires. I have not has any problems with them YET. I have been reading that there are some problems with them with cord separation and blow outs. Getting ready for a fall trip and not wanting to spend money foolishly by buying a other set of trailer tires but piece of mine is worth extra bucks. Are they junk and just some bad ones out there. Thanks Just BeClaus


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 2, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

Probably won't have any problems if you keep them inflated properly, go slow (60mph), and don't travel during temperatures above 80 degrees.  By the way what size is your 5'er and what size tires do you have?  :question:


----------



## Just BeClaus (Oct 2, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

they are ST205/75r15. So not to drive if the temp is above 80??? Well that is kinda hard here in Florida.. Just a little more info the were made on 14/03I am going to wait to see what kind of info I get back     Just BeClaus


----------



## Just BeClaus (Oct 2, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

Size is a 27 footer


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 2, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

Drive early in the morning.  I've had 2 blowouts and multiple tire sperations at 85 degrees and above.  A lot depends on the weight of the trailer, speed, temperature and the tires.  I had trouble with Goodyears and Coopers.  Switched to Michelin XPS RIB tires that have 4 steel belts in the tred and 1 steel belt in the sidewall.  They work great, pricey, but not sure if they come in 15 inch. As far as Carlise's go I would go with the info you have on them and replace them.  Usally when you read a lot of negative info on a product, it usally has some validity. Most of the time with blowouts you end up with damaged wheelwells. Unless the tire company stands behind their product it could cost more to repair the trailer than replacing the tires.  Michelins seem to have a good rep with RV'ers.

On the positive side the tires are not too old and the trailer at 27 ft shouldn't be real heavy.  Are they "D" load range?


----------



## Just BeClaus (Oct 2, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

Nope, "C" rating I hope that it was D rating I always like to over kill... Leaving for the north around the 12th.  Thanks again for the info.... Just BeClaus


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 2, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

I had a Carlisle blow on me last week.  I had them on a 53' triple axle, car hauler. They were about 8 months old with about 4,000 miles on them.  I called Carlise warranty and they are sending me 6 new tires.  I have to foot the bill getting them mounted and then call them back so they pick up the old tires.  The tires I had were replaced by another size and I think they have had trouble with them.  They did not give me any flack over replacing them.

A 205/75 C sounds a little small for a 27' trailer.  Our trailers that size have 225/75 D on them.  Check the weight of the trailer against the weight rating of the tires.  Read the weight rating on the tires and multiply x 4.  That number has to be less than the weight of the trailer.  Remember to factor in your "stuff".  If you can, get the trailer weighed.  It will probably surprise you.  If you don't have any extra on the weight, get a heaver tire.  DL was right in telling you to have proper inflation.  Running a tire low is like overloading it and heat will build and it will probably blow.  That was not the reason mine blew, but a common one.


----------



## dennis1949 (Oct 3, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

I just put Goodyear Marthons on my 30' 5th wheel.  I don't worry about the temperature outside as long as the AC works in the truck.  I upgraded to load range D tires this tine. I did have Goodyear Marathons on the trailer before with no troubles. They were load range C tires. The reason I swapped them was because they were five years old.  If you ask what brand tires are best. You will get thousands of different opinions, just like what brand truck is best. It also stays above 85 degrees here in Alabama most of the time. If I used the outside temperature to decide when I could travel, I would be home most of the time


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 3, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

Did you all miss the part about traveling earlyin the morning.  Check out all the tire carcasses you pass on the road in the summer compared to the winter.  Just a little common sense.  But then some people are lacking in that department.  I'll bet Dennis1949 likes to travel fast and pass all the other rigs too.  I didn't have any trouble with tires either, until the first one blew.  Oh well some people never listen then wonder what went wrong.  I know, it will be the tires fault not anything the driver did.  Good luck.   :laugh:


----------



## dennis1949 (Oct 3, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

How can yoy travel early in the morning when it is below 85 when it does not get below 85 in the middle of the night. The carcasses you see on the side of the roads ate from 18 wheeler who run re-caps. You just need to keep yoyr stupid a%% up in yankee land where it does not get hot


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 3, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

Hey dennis1949, I don't believe I was answering your inquiry in the first place :bleh: .  I can't help it if it gets hot where you live some people know when to gcome in out of the sun.  It gets hot in hell too :evil: . Yankee? :question:   You have no Idea where I live :dead: .  I don't think Utah was in the Civil War or consided a Northern State  . yoyo.  Tires very seldom blowout in cool weather.  Remember the little bit about using common sense  .  The road does cool off in the morning compared to the heat it absorbs and gives off in the afternoon :laugh: .  Remember common sense tells you that :clown: .  yoyo.  I don't think I told you, you had to drive when its cool  .  You can drive anytime anyplace.  I just offered a suggestion to Just Be Claus and you had to impugn (look it up I'm sure you don't know what it means) my suggestion :disapprove: .  Actually I hope you blow all your tires out   :laugh:    :bleh: .  yoyo.

P.S.  I'm heading South this month, I hope to see you along side the road some hot afternoon wondering why your tire blewout :clown: .  But then I won't be traveling in the hot afternoon so I will miss the sight :approve: .


----------



## dennis1949 (Oct 3, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

I hope you blow out all of your tires and wreck. Also don't reply to my suugestions if you do not know what you are talking about. But I guess ther are ass holes like you everywhere that they think they know all,


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 3, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

Sonny boy, I didn't reply to your suggestion until you got all hostile about traveling when its cool.  It was just a suggestion.  I merely said to Just Be Claus, "you probably won't have any problems if you don't travel in temperatures above 80 degrees"  If was the primary factor in the statement.  All it implies is that if you travel when it's hotter than 80 degrees the probability of a blow out increases exponentially. Furthermore, I don't belive I used obscenities in any of my statements, but then some of us have control of our emotions. I'm sorry bud, but some of us do know more than others.  Not my fault, just a statement of fact. Keep on truckin in the heat, I just hope it doesn't addle your brain, lol. :approve:


----------



## Just BeClaus (Oct 3, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

Hold on guys... I just talked to one of my co-workers about Carlisle tires cause he had 2 blow outs on a new 05 tt. He has been a RVing for some time now and it is not like he is new  started out for Georgia with the correct tire pressure. Blew one on the way up and one on the way back. Kept two spairs with him (it's a good thing). I am thinking of going to Goodyear Marthons which should do.   Hay!!! youll shake hands (Life is too short)  Just BeClaus thats why 
                  Thanks to everyone for the input


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 3, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

The Goodyears would be a good choice.  Always make sure of the air pressure and they should give good service.


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 3, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

Well dennis1949 you won, the Goodyear Marthons were voted best.  I'm sure our exchange of brickbats were boring.  Iv'e got to get ready to fulltime again, so won't have time to write amusing quips for our mutual entertainment.  So lets agree to disagree.  You drive while it's hot and I'll drive while it's cooler and we will see who gets there first. :bleh:  Dodge Cummins diesels are still best. :evil:


----------



## Just BeClaus (Oct 4, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

Well I am checking Titan tires out I also here that they are the best along with Goodyear Marthons. I do know that I have a bearly used set Carlisle tires for sale or I could sail them also down the river... Just BeClaus


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 4, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

I dont know anything about Titan's.  Rest assurred that almost anything would be better than Carlise.  I have seen Goodyear worn out, only seen a few Carlise that way.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 10, 2005)

Carlisle Tires

Well, Carlisle sent me the 6 new tires last week and we had them mounted on Friday.  We are headed to Indiania tonight and we will see if these are any better than the last.


----------



## PickupmanX2 (Jan 5, 2006)

Carlisle Tires

GET RID OF THEM!!!  I have an 2004 Ragen Toy Hauler, have had 1 blow out, 2 with bubbles, I know of 3 different friends with campers and Toy haulers, with Carlisle BLOW-OUTS, CALL Carlisle NOW 1800-260-7959, get them replaced, they are sending me 5 new ones, 235/85R16 Load E, I had the worst trip coming back after hearing of everyones trouble with them, and after having a blow out on mine, VERY un-nerving, VERY, especially with the whole family in the truck towing a 11,000# camper!
quote:_Originally posted by Just BeClaus_

I have a o4 5th that came with carlisle tires. I have not has any problems with them YET. I have been reading that there are some problems with them with cord separation and blow outs. Getting ready for a fall trip and not wanting to spend money foolishly by buying a other set of trailer tires but piece of mine is worth extra bucks. Are they junk and just some bad ones out there. Thanks Just BeClaus


----------



## PickupmanX2 (Jan 5, 2006)

Carlisle Tires

I don't agree with your hot-weather BS, yeah tires blow more often in heat, that's what causes them to FAIL 90% of the time, however, with a WELL made tire, the manufacturer takes into account the extremes to be encountered and builds a WELL made tire accordingly.  Don't get me wrong, if you don't check your tire pressure daily while your towing, your an idiot asking for tire failure.  I just had 2 Carlisle tire failures, due to faulty tires, not heat....it was raining and 48 degrees!  We are the USA, we put people in space, we build tires that allow you to drive to where-ever, and when-ever you want, regardless of heat, time of day or what-not, I didn't have any blow-outs in Saudi in 90 and 91, and it gets plenty warm there.....and we really didn't have the option of driving when it was coolest in the morning....the Marine Corps has different ideas about that!  ooo-rah!!  Yes, it is a good suggestion, but by now means does it increase your odds "exponentially".  
Happy Campin ya'll!


----------



## PickupmanX2 (Jan 5, 2006)

Carlisle Tires

I don't agree with your hot-weather BS, yeah tires blow more often in heat, that's what causes them to FAIL 90% of the time, however, with a WELL made tire, the manufacturer takes into account the extremes to be encountered and builds a WELL made tire accordingly.  Don't get me wrong, if you don't check your tire pressure daily while your towing, your an idiot asking for tire failure.  I just had 2 Carlisle tire failures, due to faulty tires, not heat....it was raining and 48 degrees!  We are the USA, we put people in space, we build tires that allow you to drive to where-ever, and when-ever you want, regardless of heat, time of day or what-not, I didn't have any blow-outs in Saudi in 90 and 91, and it gets plenty warm there.....and we really didn't have the option of driving when it was coolest in the morning....the Marine Corps has different ideas about that!  ooo-rah!!  Yes, it is a good suggestion, but by now means does it increase your odds "exponentially".  
Happy Campin ya'll!


----------



## s.harrington (Jan 14, 2006)

Carlisle Tires

The problem with carlisle tires is that if you let them get just a little low on pressure they can blow out.  And when they do the company will not warranty them.  If you have a blowout you have to send the tire or tires back to carlisle at your expense so that their lab can look at them and tell you why they blew.  It's always the same, your pressure was too low.  I hope you have flats and not blowouts that way you can get some good tires (Toyo).


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 14, 2006)

Carlisle Tires

My tire was not low.  In fact we had just gotten the trailer state inspected.  In less than 10 miles after, it blew.  In the end, Carlise called me and told me to destroy the 6 tires they replaced and they did not want them back.  All it cost me was the charge to mount them.  I know they are not the best tires made and I probably would not buy them, but all 6 of the new ones are still there and inflated.


----------

